# Beethoven and Strauss the Elder



## musicman frank (Mar 18, 2014)

I know Beethoven started losing his hearing before Johann Strauss I starting gaining credibility in the music hub of Vienna however my question is:

Did Beethoven know of Johann Strauss I and id he ever hear (best he could with his deteriorating hearing) the music of Strauss and/or did he ever meet Strauss and or see his music to critique it?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A good question. I've never read any reference to Strauss in the Beethoven materials. Strauss did not introduce his music or band to Vienna until 1826, just before Beethoven's death, with his Op. 1. By that time, Beethoven had grown weary even of sniping at Rossini. And due to his deafness, it is doubtful he could have heard the music clearly, even if exposed to it.


----------

